# Cosas absurdas en publicaciones de venta de equipos.



## Tavo (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Estaba curioseando por ahí, tenía ganas de ver los precios de algunos parlantes Edifier, calculo que ya los deben conocer, y viendo por ahí un aviso en MercadoLibre me encuentro con una publicación en cuyo contenido encontré esto:



> *Altura 32cm.
> 
> Gabinete enteramente de madera; 30+30W al 10% THD
> 
> ...



*Veamos:*
Dice -> "Gabinete enteramente de madera" y más abajo dice "Construido en MDF..." *WTF!?*   

Dice -> "Gabinete enteramente de madera *(punto y coma)* 30+30W al 10%THD"
¿Que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? 

Dice -> "Controles rotatorios de volumen, bajo y agudo*s*..."
O sea que tiene UN bajo y dos o más agudos... Ajá, y eso?

Dice -> "Amplificador profesional de bajo ruido..."
Se me ocurre que si no hubiesen editado el "profesional" quedaba "Amplificador operacional de bajo ruido...", porque tiene toda la pinta de que el texto originalmente haya sido así.

Otra cosa -> ¿Que tiene que ver el "Amplificador profesional de bajo ruido" con el "... acompañado con divisores de alto rendimiento" ??? *WTF!?*   
-> Y quien dijo que los divisores (crossovers, supuestamente) eran de "alto rendimiento"??

Digamos que más que causarme bronca, me causa gracia  
... porque la gente ignorante debe leer eso *y más o menos debe poner esta cara:*







Bueh... Solo quería comentarles eso.

Y de paso, dejo el post abierto a cualquier otra publicación ABSURDA que les cause gracia, así entre todos compartimos y nos reímos de los clientes que no saben nada.  

*Saludos!!* 
PS: Ahí hay un poco de ironía, ¿Hace falta aclarar dónde?


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

jajajajajajajajjaajj "al 10% de THD" jajajajajajj.
no es la primera vez que lo veo. La otra vez vi un edifier que valia mas de 200 dolares y venia equipado con un tda7377. Ojo no quiero decir que sea malo. Pero por el precio podrian ponerle cosas mejores, que se yo.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 16, 2011)

Otra cosa:
Se me ocurre que si un amplificador está entre la categoría "profesional", la THD total del equipo JAMÁS va a superar el 0.5% (como mucho, el 1%)... 

Naa, hay cosas increíbles, que si la gente supiera... no lo vería con tanto asombro el tema...

Saludos.


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

Jajajajj pero lo que mas me causa gracia, es que lo ponen resaltado como si fuera un "detalle de calidad" la distorsion.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

También se puede ver en las Publicaciones de ML, donde a uno lo embaucan con que los nuevos procesadores para PC de 4 núcleos a 2.8Ghz son en total unos "Grandiosos" FTW *11.2Ghz *de procesamiento!!! Arrrggggg...
Ni se diga si son los nuevos AMD que están por salir, los de 8 Núcleos Físicos y los Intel Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge!

*WTF!!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2011)

*Philips Juicer ofrece hacer el jugo de ananá , melón y naranja (como ejemplos) directamente con la cáscara , tiene tanta potencia que SI puede hacerlo  .**La pregunta es si los IDIOTAS no probaron el espantoso gusto a cáscara que les queda  :enfadado:  *


----------



## Tavo (Jul 7, 2011)

Mmhhhh, de estas cosas está lleno, no te preocupes 2M, también me reí cuando escuché eso... Son terribles, faltaría que fabriquen una máquina automática de hacer asado, entonces ahí la terminamos de cagar, tirando toda la cultura argentina al tacho... 

Saludos.


----------



## sornyacolores (Jul 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Philips Juicer ofrece hacer el jugo de ananá , melón y naranja (como ejemplos) directamente con la cáscara , tiene tanta potencia que SI puede hacerlo  .*
> *La pregunta es si los IDIOTAS no probaron el espantoso gusto a cáscara que les queda  :enfadado:  *



Nunca has probado agua de limon en su cascara?? sabe deliciosa, pero se puede hacer con una licuadora comun y corriente XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2011)

Cuando rescato limones caseros (no fumigados) . . . hago llemmonnchello 

Te aseguro que el jugo de ananá-piña con la cáscara sabe amargamente espantoso che  igual que el del melón


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 9, 2011)

Pesticida va, pesticida viene... +1 al Jugo de limón en su cáscara XD


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 16, 2011)

jajajja si que el gustito a cascara de limon no te la quita nadie!


----------

